# Choueifat School or greenfield community school?



## Nathalie2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there,

We are probably moving to Dubai in a few months time. We have 2 daughters , 3y (jun 2008) and 6y (nov 2005). Scholls seemed to be quite full and struggling to get a space for them. Anybody has experience with Choueifat School or greenfield community school. They seem to have availability for them. Little bit concerned about the Choueifat School 's way ot teaching (no contact with teacher etc...)..
Would like your opinion on any of these 2 schools or maybe suggestion for another affordable school.

Thanks a lot

Nathalie


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You may read this topic about the same school (SABIS) to know what other people think about them:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/98240-sabis-education.html


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Try Cambridge High School


----------



## bambam (Apr 28, 2010)

*Choueifat or Greenfield community school*

hi Natalie 2, my friend's daughter is going to greenfield, she is very happy with the school (I dont know myself, dont have kids), they have a lot of different nationalities, offer different languages, great facility apparently. Before coming to Dubai, my friend just wrote to a lot of schools and visited quite a number before she made a decision. hope that helps


----------



## LAX2DXB (Feb 29, 2012)

*IB is a good option*

Personally the International baccalaureate curriculum is the way to go these days. Universities are hunting for IB students. Greenfeild has a good reputation for holding up the IB curriculum.


----------

